# 8N manifold removal



## slcullen (Aug 21, 2006)

Replacing the manifold on my '52 8N and have run into two problems: (1) the first mounting stud from the front came out of the head with the nut attached and coolant poured out of the hole. Dropped the stud and quite a lot of coolant escaped before I could get it back in and the flood stopped. Now I'm worried that coolant has gotten into the block/head through the engine ports. Any chance of that? (2) I can't get a socket on the nut on the second stud from the front. There just doesn't seem to be enough space between the nut and the manifold. The nut is 5/8 and I even found a 3/8 drive socket that was a bit less diameter than the 1/2" drive, but it wouldn't fit either. Do I need a special tool to get this nut off, or is there a secret method? The other two came off fine. Did soak all four in P B Blaster prior to applying the wrench. Thanks, Spencer


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

There is a SLIGHT possibility that some coolant got into the ports, but you should be able to get it out after you get the manifold off. That stud is a pesky one! Try a long 5/8" box wrench on it. The original wrench that ford sent with the tractor was a box end that was realitively thin walled. try a wrench and grind the end a bit if you need to (you could also chuck a socket into your drill press and take a bit off the outside with sandpaper).


----------



## slcullen (Aug 21, 2006)

Thanks for the help. Finally got the old manifold off after using the Dremel to grind a some off around the nut. BUT....a bigger problem was solved by my six year old grand daughter. After watching me grind for much to long between tries with the socket to see if enough grinding had been done, she says "Grand daddy. Maybe the socket's to little." Saying what the heck its worth a try, i pulled off the 5/8 socket, put on the 11/16 and that did it! Still can't believe someone would mix in one off size nut. 

And I didn't have any coolant in any of the ports, which was a relief. Did have a heck of a time getting the tube from the air cleaner to the carb back in. Finally got 'er done by cutting an inch or so off the lower hose connector. 

With everything back together, it fiired up on the first rev! Sweet sound. Now to play with the right brake. Will probably be posting about that later in the week, as more than a few honey do's have piled up! Thanks for the hints and help. Great board.


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

Glad to hear you got her running! Get out there and go tractoring - my "Honey Do" list is so long, I'll NEVER get it done - what's a few MORE things!


----------



## slcullen (Aug 21, 2006)

Well, here's the finale on the manifold replacement. When I bought it, the seller told me the manifold was cracked on the upper left corner, and he had tried a repair with J B Weld. The "crack" was evident by the smut on the head, and quite a bit of noise. After I got the old cracked manifold off, I took the Dremel and removed the J B Weld. The manifold wasn't cracked, the gasket was blown! Instead of replacing the gasket, he had attempted to fill the hole with J B Weld. Still shaking my head over this one.


----------

